# Beskidy MTB Trophy



## edisz (30. Dezember 2011)

Unsere Veranstaltung richtet sich an Mountainbiker, die besondere Herausforderungen unter außergewöhnlichen Bedingungen suchen: So mancher hat sich schon an den harten, kompromisslosen Anstiegen die Zähne ausgebissen.
Das Rennen bietet den üblichen Standard anderer europäischer MTB- Etappenrennen und ist doch anders. Unzählige Singletrails verbinden sich mit sehenswerten Landschaften zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis. Die Beskidy MTB Trophy zeichnet sich durch jährlich wechselnde Streckenführung aus. Dabei tun wir alles, um die Natur in ihrer Ursprünglichkeit zu erhalten. Diese Unberührtheit unterscheidet die Beskiden von den Alpen und den Pyrenäen.
Die besondere Austragungsform und das einzigartige Umfeld sind der Unterschied zu den anderen Etappenrennen in Europa. Das Außergewöhnliche ist unser Geheimnis und unsere Stärke. Wir haben uns der Schönheit unserer Natur verpflichtet; wir nutzen sie aber mit Achtung und Respekt.
Es gibt viele Etappenrennen - aber die Beskidy MTB Trophy ist einzigartig. 

http://www.mtbtrophy.com/


----------



## mtb-wob (5. Januar 2012)

Wow, hört sich ja super an...passt auch in meinen Terminkalender. Beachtlich sind ja die teilweise mehr als 3000hm auf 60-80km. Auch das Premiumpaket hört sich gut an...kommt man denn nach der letzten Etappe wieder an den Startort zurück, habe ja kein chauffeur.

olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjöRRn (5. Januar 2012)

Jede Etappe startet und endet am selben Ort. 

Wann kann man denn eigentlich mit der DVD vom letzten Jahr rechnen??


----------



## edisz (6. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre zur Beskidy Trophy am 04.06.2012 und zurück am 11.06., vielleicht könnten wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?


----------



## mtb-wob (9. Januar 2012)

Hört sich ganz gut an mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft....allerdings habe ich nicht ganz so viel frei....muss noch mal schauen, würde gerne erst am 5. losdüsen. Wie sieht es denn dort Streckentechnisch aus...lieber keine Rennreifen sondern was ordentliches und ne 2-Fach CC Übersetzung ist so wie ich gelesen habe auch nicht unbedingt ratsam?
Wollte die Trophy als Vorbereitung zur DM CC fahren und mal wieder was für die Kondition machen. Würde allerdings das "Premium-Paket" buchen wollen. mit fast 40 habe ich kein Bock mehr auf Iso Matten.

Gruß Oliver
http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de


----------



## edisz (10. Januar 2012)

Die Strecken sind technisch und ich kenne kein vergleichbares Rennen in Deutschland. Die Strecke in Graz kann man etwa mit den Karpaten vergleichen, nur dass es in den Karpaten noch weniger Wald Autobahnen gibt.
Es ist einfach anders und wenn es regnet ist es noch lustiger, wie der Name schon sagt, eine âTrophyâ eben.
Mit einer zwei-Fach Ãbersetzung hast du eher schlechte Karten, ich kann dir vorne nur eine drei-Fach Ãbersetzung empfehlen! Aber falls du schieben willst/kannst kannst du zwei-Fach fahren.
Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter nur Racing Ralph. FÃ¼r mich ist das der Non-Plus-Ultra Reifen und es gibt keinen besseren. Das Premium Paket ist eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## edisz (10. Januar 2012)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> Jede Etappe startet und endet am selben Ort.
> 
> Wann kann man denn eigentlich mit der DVD vom letzten Jahr rechnen??
> 
> ...


----------



## BjöRRn (11. Januar 2012)

edisz schrieb:


> BjöRRn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jede Etappe startet und endet am selben Ort.
> ...


----------



## hdamok (22. Mai 2012)

in 2 Wochen ist es wieder soweit. Die Vorfreude ist groß!


----------



## MTB2012 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte das Rennen ggf. 2013 in Angriff nehmen....
Würde mich freuen, hier ein paar persönliche Berichte zu lesen. Insbesondere würde mich der Anteil Schotter/Trail interessieren. Ist das Rennen mit der TAC zu vergleichen? 
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die oben erwähnte CD zu bestellen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## edisz (14. Juni 2012)

MTB2012 schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Rennen ggf. 2013 in Angriff nehmen....
> Würde mich freuen, hier ein paar persönliche Berichte zu lesen. Insbesondere würde mich der Anteil Schotter/Trail interessieren. Ist das Rennen mit der TAC zu vergleichen?
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die oben erwähnte CD zu bestellen?
> Vielen Dank!



Hier folgt Axel Strauss Bericht:
Axel Straußgepostet anBike Night Flachau
Rennbericht Beskidy T. 2012

1. Etappe 66km/2250hm: die schnelle trockene Strecke liegt mir, die Beine waren frisch und ich kann vom Start weg vorne mitfahren aber leider lockert sich das vordere Schaltwerk und ich kann nicht mehr auf die große Scheibe schalten. 15 km vorm Ziel halte ich beim Mechaniker und er repariert den Defekt während ich mich verpflege. In den 4 Minuten überholen 2 Masters, leider war mein Pulver schon verschossen und ich fahre auf den 3. Tagesrang.
2. Etappe 80km/2600hm: Ein Unglück kommt selten allein, und so geht mir kurz nach dem Start, die sonst so verlässliche Fox Gabel ein. Ich fahre fertig, verliere aber viel Zeit bei der technisch anspruchsvollen und langen Etappe. 6. Masters
3. Etappe 69km/2350hm: Von Anfang an läuft es gut und ich kann mich vor den anderen Masters unter den Top Ten festbeissen. Den Etappensieg vor Augen verliere ich langsam Luft am Hinterrad, als ich 5 km vor´m Ziel anhalte um Nachzupumpen fährt der starke Tscheche vorbei. Beim letzten Downhill riskiere ich alles und kann wieder aufschließen. Da ich den Sprint verliere werde ich nur 2. Masters
Beim abendlichen Blick auf die Ergebnisslisten beschließe ich die letzte Etappe unter dem Motto "alles oder nichts" zu fahren. Der 2. ist in Reichweite und mein 3. Plz. scheint gut abgesichert.
4. Etappe 77km/2900hm: Nach dem nächtlichen Regen klart es rasch auf. Ich fahre vom Start weg vollgas. 20 km geht das gut, doch dann erwische ich bei einer Abfahrt einen Stein und der Hinterreifen ist platt. Als ich weiterfahre befinde ich mich in einer großen Gruppe und kurz darauf fahren wir alle bei einer Abzweigung vorbei. Das beschert uns 3 km und 200 hm extra. Als es dann auf halber Strecke zu Schütten beginnt schwindet meine letzte Motivation. Nur der Mangel an Ortskenntnis im polnischen Urwald verhindert ein dnf. Im Schlamm harmoniert meine neue Kette nicht mehr mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt und ich muß bergauf viel Schieben. Nach 5:12h! erreiche ich als 8. Masters endlich das Ziel.
http://www.mtbtrophy.com/
Mein Fazid: 2009 konnte ich die Masters gewinnen, doch die Konkurenten haben aufgeholt und setzten mich heuer permanent unter Druck, dadurch passieren Fehler. Heuer werde ich leider nur 5. Masters und 20. gesammt, aber die herrliche "Naturpur" Landschaft, die endlosen Singletrails, die freundlichen Leute und das gute Essen in den Beskiden wiegen alles wieder auf.
Axel Straus hat zw. andern super Ergebnissen auch Crocodile Trophy 
gewonnen.
Mein Bericht wird noch folgen.
Die DVD kann man bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

